

Why it's a bad idea to buy Facebook stock (at least right now) - baumgartn3r
http://libertymcateer.blogspot.com/2012/05/three-digit-pe-how-much-bigger-can.html

======
arrgeebee
"given that 80% of the world's 7B residents live on less than ~$3600 a year" -
Can these people afford computers or regular internet access?

